# Περιστέρια > Ράτσες >  Crested Pigeon

## Finchiii

Crested Pigeon

 Το ιδιαίτερο αυτό περιστέρι (λατινική ονομασία _Ocyphaps lophotes)_ είναι ένα πουλί που κατάγεται απο την μακρινή αυτή ήπειρο , μαζί με άλλα περίεργα γνωστά και άγνωστα είδη, που δεν είναι άλλη από την Αυστραλία. Απαντάται ευρέως σε όλη την ηπειρωτική Αυστραλία εκτός απο τις πολύ βόρειες τροπικές περιοχές και είναι το μοναδικό μέλος του γένους _Ocyphaps._

 Το μήκος του περιστεριού κυμαίνεται από30 έως 34 εκατοστά και είναι το μεγαλύτερο απο τα δύο είδη περιστεριών που απαντώνται στην Αυστραλία και έχουν το χαρακτηριστικό λοφίο(το άλλο είναι το Spinifex Pigeonhttp://farm3.static.flickr.com/2702/...1e1d47618f.jpg).O γκρι χρωματισμός του διασπάται από καφέ και πράσινες ανταύγες στα φτερά του. Είναι προφανές πως εμφανίζει το φαινόμενο crested κατα το οποίο είναι ανασηκωμένο το λεπτό μαύρο φτερό στην κορυφή του κεφαλιού.Το δερμα τους ,κάτω απο τα φτερά , είναι φωτεινό πορτοκαλί.Τα φτερά έχουν μαύρες ρίγες και είναι μπρούτζινα ενώ τα κύρια φτερά τους έχουν πολύχρωμες περιοχές του καφέ, μώβ, μπλέ και πράσινου. Τα ανώριμα πουλιά έχουν πιο θαμπά χρώματα , με απoυσία του μαύρου από τα φτερά.Τα δύο γένη έχουν παρόμοια εμφάνιση με τα αρσενικά να έχουν πιο έντονα χρωματισμένες περιοχές.
 Καλούν με μια κραυγή κατ επανάληψη συνήθως , όταν βρεθούν σε κίνδυνο η κραυγή αυτή γίνεται σύντομη και μεμονομένη.

 Το περιβάλλον που συναντώται είναι τα λιβάδια καθώς και οι θαμνώδεις και οι δασώδεις περιοχές αλλά μπορεί κανείς να τα συναντήσεις σε νερόλακους, προαστιακούς κήπους, βοσκότοπους, αθλητικούς χώρους και γήπεδα γκολφ. Αυτό το γεγονός μας προδιαθέτει για το πόσο ευπροσάρμοστο είναι σαν είδος. Είναι γεγονός πως οι περιοχές διαμονής τους έχουν επεκταθεί με την ανάπτυξη όλο και μεγαλύτερων ανυρώπινων οικισμών,καθώς παλιότερα συναντώνταν μόνο στο εσωτερικό της δυτικής ηπείρου.

 Η πιο χαρακτηριστική τους συμπεριφορά είναι το σφύριγμα που κάνουν τα φτερά τους όταν τα χτυπούν για να απογειωθούν. Είναι ένας τρόπος παραπλάνησης στη φύση των αρπαχτηκών πουλιών για να αποσπάσει την προσοχή τους από τα πουλιά που βρίσκονται στο έδαφος και να την εφιστήσει σε αυτό που απογειώνεται.Ο τρόπος πτήσης του παρομοιάζεται με του τρυγονιού , αν και γενικά έχει καθιστική ζωή.Αν και μπορούν να εμφανίζονται σε ζεύγη σχηματίζουν και μεγάλα κοπάδια , μιας και είναι αρκετά κοινωνικά πουλιά , και εμφανίζουν αγελαία συμπαριφορά ακόμα και με τον άνθρωπο.

 Μπορούν να αναπαράγονται όλο τον χρόνο , αν και πιο έντονη είναι η αναπαραγωγική δραστηριότητα κατα τους καλοκαιρινούς μήνες.Το αρσενικό προσεγκίζει το θηλυκό και ξεκινά ένας περίτεχνος χωρός ζευγαρώματος. Κατά τη διάρκεια του χορού κουνούν τα σώματα τους πάνω κάτω και ανοιγοκλείνουν τα φτερά τους σαν ανεμηστήρα σε λειτουργεία ενώ ταυτόχρονα κάνουν απαλά άλματακια.Αν το θηλυκό ενδιαφέρεται παραμένει σταθερό και παρατηρεί μέχρι να πλησιάσει το αρσενικό και να ζευγαρώσουν.Γεννούν 2 οβάλ , γυαλιστερά , λευκά αυγά τα οποία εκκολάπτονται σε 3 εβδομάδες και απο τους δύο γονείς.

----------


## Efthimis98

Σε ευχαριστουμε πολυ!
Πολυ ομορφο περιστερι με ιδιαιτερη χαρη!

----------


## xarhs

δεν εχω ξανα δει τετοιο περιστερι...!!!

ευχαριστουμε....!!!!!!

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Πανεμορφο.. εχει λοφιο σαν κοκατιλ!

Σε ευχαριστουμε Χρηστο!  :winky:

----------


## kostas0206

Ευχαριστουμε Χρηστο!!! 
Πολυ ομορφα περιστερια!!!!

----------


## mixalis91

πανεμορφα περιστερια, αλλα ειναι αγρια και δεν μπορεις να τα αφησεις ελευθερα, απαιτουν αρκετα μεγαλο χωρο στην αιχμαλωσια!

----------


## DimitrisPas13

πολύ πιο όμορφο περιστέρι από αυτά της Αθήνας...

----------


## Chopper

Πολύ όμορφο.Νομίζω ότι ανήκει στη κατηγορία <<Η Φάρμα>>.

----------


## gianniskilkis

Πολύ όμορφο , πολύχρωμο σχετικά ...δεν το είχα υπόψιν μου ...

----------


## Finchiii

Εγώ νομίζω πως είναι κάτι "εξωτικό" οπ'οτε δεν το κατατάσω στην κατηγορία της φάρμας αλλα ας είναι  :Happy:  ...




> πανεμορφα περιστερια, αλλα ειναι αγρια και δεν μπορεις να τα αφησεις ελευθερα, απαιτουν αρκετα μεγαλο χωρο στην αιχμαλωσια!


 Εδώ Μιχάλη κάνεις λάθος , είναι όπως όλα τα περιστέρια...και ο χώρος είναι σχετικός...για δες>

----------


## mixalis91

ειχε φερει γνωστο πετ σοπ τις προαλλες στην θεσσαλονικη και σκεφτομουν να παρω. δεν μπορεις να τα αφησεις εξω ελευθερα, φευγουν. ειναι σαν τις λευκες δεκαοχτουρες που ειναι για κλουβια.

----------


## skrekas

Πανέμορφη ράτσα!!! Σε ευχαριστούμε πάρα πολύ για το άρθρο. Δεν έχω ξαναδεί πιο όμορφα περιστέρια!!!

----------


## jk21

Χρηστο επανηρθες δριμυς ! πολυ καλο !!!

----------

